# Sacroiliac joint injection WITH ULTRASOUND GUIDANCE



## rlewis3504 (Feb 18, 2016)

How would you post a sacroiliac joint injection WITH ULTRASOUND GUIDANCE. This was a joint injection using ultrasound guidance, and is documented.

Our physician does ultrasound guided injections in an office setting.

Comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## viksash (Feb 18, 2016)

27096 - Injection procedure for sacroiliac joint, anesthetic/steroid, with image guidance (fluoroscopy or CT) including arthrography when performed


----------



## viksash (Feb 18, 2016)

or 20611 if just with ultrasound, without arthrography


----------



## shecodes (Feb 19, 2016)

Per CPT Guidelines - 

If CT or fluoroscopy is not performed, use 20552

You would code 76942 along with it.


----------



## viksash (Feb 19, 2016)

cpt 20552 is incorrect because its a trigger points injection which means muscles injections not joint


----------



## shecodes (Feb 19, 2016)

Guess you should let the AMA know so they can correct the CPT book then...


----------



## avon4117 (Feb 19, 2016)

viksash said:


> cpt 20552 is incorrect because its a trigger points injection which means muscles injections not joint



right i bill for SI joint injections everyday. Correct cpt is 27096 and the guidance is included. here is a cms guideline..

https://downloads.cms.gov/medicare-coverage-database/lcd_attachments/34443_8/L34443_MS009_BCG.pdf


----------



## shecodes (Feb 19, 2016)

27096 is for use with CT or fluoroscopy, not ultrasound

https://www.aapc.com/blog/26649-straight-up-coding-for-sacroiliac-joint-injections/

Do not report 27096 for SI joint injection with ultrasonic guidance, or if done without radiological guidance. For these circumstances, CPT® directs us to report 20552 Injection(s); single or multiple trigger point(s), 1 or 2 muscle(s), along with 76942 Ultrasonic guidance for needle placement (eg, biopsy, aspiration, injection, localization device), imaging supervision and interpretation for the ultrasonic guidance (when provided). Do not report 20552 with modifier 50, even if bilateral injections are performed.


----------



## rlewis3504 (Feb 24, 2016)

*SI joint injections using u/s guidance*

Thank you for your assistance!


----------

